# My First and Last Mock Draft



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't usually do this, but I am very excited about this draft for some reason, so I just have the urge to do one.

1. *Washington - Emeka Okafor (6'9 PF).* By winning the lottery the Wizards have solidifed themselves as legit playoff contenders next year and will now move Kwame Brown over to his natural position which is Center (giving him the opp. to take advantage of his quickness) 
2. *Orlando - Dwight Howard (6'11 PF/C).* This might not be the Magic picking here if they can make a trade to get a legit 2nd banana to go with T-Mac. Howard who will most likely measure out at 6'11 in the pre-draft camps might end up being David Robinson Part Deux, especially if he tops out at 7'1, if the Magic trade him they might regret it. 
3. *Chicago - Luol Deng (6'8 SF).* The guy the Bulls wanted to select falls to them anyway. The Bulls will pick him and plug him in at the SF spot and watch him go. This could be one of those picks that comes back to bite them in the future, as more talented guys were available, but the Bulls can't afford to wait.
4. *Charlotte - Shaun Livingston (6'7 PG).* Some people out there are saying why Livingston? Well the Bobcats are not going to win for 2-3 years at the least, so taking a HS player and giving him a bunch of playing time is a great idea. Livingston is a pass-first guy who will probably get the most amount of PT of all the HS players if Charlotte selects him. Another thing to keep an eye on here, the Bobcats keep saying they are going with a college player when it's perfectly clear that unless that player were Emeka Okafor, it would not help them win, meaning that it is a smokescreen and a HS player is their pick for all intents and purposes. 
5. *LA Clippers - Ben Gordon (6'3 PG).* Clippers need someone who can help them win. If they were to pick up Kobe Bryant in the off-season (big if), then Gordon would be the perfect complement to Bryant because of his shooting ability, plus penetration ability. Even if the Clippers don't get Bryant, this is your ROY right here. He is going to come in and put up numbers immediately. Plus playing with guys who don't have a take charge attitude in Maggette and Brand is going to force Ben to become a leader. Watch. 
6. *Atlanta - Devin Harris (6'3 PG).* These guys have been feening to play Jason Terry with a bigger PG for sometime now. They would have preferred to get Livingston but if they can't swing the No. 6 and No. 17 for him, then they will take Harris. Now, this could change if they decide that they want to keep Sura-Jackson-Terry together and just rebuild the frontline, in which case they could go with Biedrins. However, being that since Nique is involved now, expect them to go with a perfect PG to play the transition game in Devin Harris. He might become a poor man's Jason Kidd running the break down in ATL. 
7. *Phoenix - Andris Biedrins (6'11 PF/C).* If this is how it works out so far then Phoenix probably gets a steal. If this guy's motor is as high as people say it is, then he would form quite a group with Amare, Lampe, Voskuhl and Zarko. The Suns need a big guy to develop with the guys they currently have and thus this is the reason they don't go with the other big European dude (who I feel will pull out once he can't get a guarantee by someone in the top ten, since he wants to stay overseas for a year)
*8. Toronto - PJ Ramos (7'4 C)*/ This is a need pick by the Raptors. The two guys they were hoping would fall to them unfortunately did not fall to them. With Harris and Gordon gone, they decide to go big. Ramos is rising like a Phoenix right now and next to Bosh might become quite a force next year and get Toronto into the playoffs. I know some would think Jameer Nelson might be the pick here, but PG's are much easier to find then big men and quite frankly next year there will be a ****load of PG's to choose from that will have similar careers to or be better pros than Nelson will be. 
*9. Philadelphia - Andre Igoudala (6'6 SG/SF).* The Sixers really need to upgrade their athleticism and with Iverson aging and most likely soon changing positions to PG, getting them an athletic wing with good passing skills (not John Salmons  ) was a must do for the Sixers. With Glenn Robinson's deal expiring they might be able to package him and move up in this draft, but it remains to be seen if they do. If they stay up expect to see Iggy. 
*10. Cleveland - Josh Smith (6'8 SG/SF).* Woe unto the rest of the league for King James now has an athletic running mate who physically will one day rival him. Don't be fooled, Smith is one of the most ready HS players out there. A James-Smith-Boozer triumvirate will strike fear into the hearts of many a teams. The reason why this is a good choice for Cleveland is because with James and Smith you have two guys who will grow together. James is already there and with quality vets like Eric Williams, Battie and Boozer already, Smith is coming into a great situation for himself. Not to mention that Bron loves to pass. This might be one of the biggest no brainers of the draft if he falls this far. 
*11. Golden State - Kosta Perovic (7'2 C).* I was very tempted to put David Harrison here, but with the way Erick Dampier only seemed to play hard when it was time to collect his pay check, I think the Warriors will go with a European big man considering they want to play like the Kings play as well. With Mullin in charge I anticipate him looking for someone who can pass from the high post to play with Troy Murphy. Should be an interesting off-season in Oakland. 
*12. Seattle - Rafael Araujo (6'11 C).* This is a very big dude and due to his age and experience should be ready to come in and contribute right offf the bat. The one thing the Sonics have always had a problem with is guys who will compete from the Center spot. Araujo has a chip on his shoulder and will be a very aggressive player for them around the hoop not like Stiffs Jerome James and Calvin Booth, plus with a little weight training (maybe loss of 10 lbs) he will be a better running center. David Harrison would be a good pick here for the Sonics, if he got along with Collison. Since he doesn't however, it doesn't make sense to bring chemistry issues to the team. 
*13. Portland - Sebastian Telfair (5'11 PG).* Portland needs a PG in the worst way and one that will actually run the offense and get people involved. Telfair might be the best passer to step into the pro game in the last 5 years. With Miles, Randolph and Outlaw still growing and learning the game, plus Damon Stoudamire coming off the books soon, grooming Telfair as their PG of the future is not a bad idea. All I know is that with Sebastian, Portland might become one of the biggest attractions in the NBA with him throwing alley oops to Outlaw, Randolph, Miles and Woods. This would be a very good value pick for the Blazers because by the time their other guys are ready to be stars Telfair will be a very good floor general and might be up there with TJ Ford in APG. 
*14. Utah - Pavel Podkolzine (7-3 C).* Utah has a whole bunch of picks and a whole bunch of money to throw around. This draft is really a bonus for them. If they get any type of talent out of this draft then they made out like bandits, if none of these guys pan out, it doesn't matter anyway. That said they will go with Pavel because first he is huge and with Ostertag gone, plus Borchardt seemingly injured every other day and Jarron Collins being a back-up exclusively, they go with maybe the millenium version of Mark Eaton. If he can be even a rich man's Mark Eaton, Utah got a steal. He should be a space eater inside for them making AK-47 even more of a factor. 
*15. Boston - Dorrell Wright (6'7 SG).* Ainge has given this guy a promise and has seen him play numerous times at nearby South Kent Prep in Connecticut. He has to take him this early only because if he doesn't there is no guarantee that this kid will be around at 24. In fact I feel he would be gone after the Nets pick no questions asked. He will be groomed as their future star wing player and will pave the way for Paul Pierce to be traded sometime in the next 2 years. Might be the worst kept secret in Basketball.
*16. Utah - Tiago Splitter (6'11 PF).* Utah goes with a legit PF prospect with the 16th pick and hope to high heaven he turns into a Dirk or even a Gasol type of player. He will have the opportunity to learn from one of the best coaches out there in Jerry Sloan, so as long as he improves his defense, he will see the court. 
*17. Atlanta - David Harrison (7'0 C)* Hawks got their PG of the future and now they get their Center of the future. Harrison drops to 17, but like Jamaal Magloire before him, he will end up making an All-Star before it's all said and done. This could come back to hurt some teams because at his best Harrison is a double-double kind of player and can get it done in the post. He also is a very good defensive player around the hoop and his meanstreak, if harnassed correctly, he could be a huge problem for NBA teams. The fact that he is aggressive will mean he gets to the FT line quite a bit in the league. It's always good to have an aggressive big man rather than someone who shies away from contact.
*18. New Orleans - Josh Childress (6'8 SG/SF).* Like last year, the Hornets will draft another seasoned college player who will get after it defensively but with their aging perimeter unit besides Baron Davis, adding Childress is a godsend. If Courtney Alexander can come back from injury and finally displace David Wesley from the starting lineup, with a healthy Baron Davis and a jettisoned Jamal Mashburn the Hornets would not be as bad off as some may think. They need to get a good coach in there however. 
*19. Miami - Anderson Varejao (6'10 PF).* Yes the Heat need a Center, but unfortunately for them they can't get a Center in the draft. However, if they can lure Erick Dampier from Golden State and draft Anderson, they would of had a very nice off-season for them. Varejao would play well in Miami as well because of his Brazilian roots. He also would bring a versatile defender and performer who is ready to step in from day one and contribute. Haslem, Allen, Varejao and Beasley (last year's 2nd round pick) would be a nice mix of big people coming off the bench for the Heat. 
*20. Denver - Earl "JR" Smith (6'6 SG).* This is an interesting pick, as JR Smith's mother has said that a team has given her son a guarantee. Kiki is going to look for a big man through FA and might go with a stop gap at SG for a season or two while picking up another young player. Smith would be that young player for the Nuggets. Two things about this would make it a great pick. First, if Smith is closer to 6'7 than 6'5 that makes him way more desirable to teams, and his athleticism (Vince Carter-esque) is a serious upgrade for the Nuggets, in their altitude he would run all day and look really good next to Melo. Not to mention that the two of them are friends to begin with. 
*21. Utah - Peja Samardizski (7'0 PF/C)* Another big boy from out of Europe and with Pavel and Splitter already, this completes the run on size by the Jazz, who will look to develop some big people to keep bigs off of AK-47. Regardless of how this guys develops, if he can become a capable back-up at both the 4 and the 5 spot (reminding he is only 18 y/o) than the Jazz just picked up an A+ draft because while he won't be ready for a few years, in a few years the Jazz may be a tough out because of the size they have on their team. 
*22. New Jersey - Jameer Nelson (PG).* The slide ends for the Wooden Award winner and unfortunately for the Eastern Conference, the guy who I have been pegging as bust ends up becoming Jason Kidd's understudy. This in and of itself happens because a) the Nets realize with Planninic's height they should leave him as a ball-handling SG b) the need for legit back-up for Kidd who can still push the tempo is needed. Nelson fulfills all of that. First, he won't have to come in and be the savior and second, he will learn from the best PG in the land. With the Nets bringing over Kristic, Planninic having another off-season to learn the game here, a solid shooting FA wing player, plus the drafting of Nelson, the Nets would be right back to being Eastern Contenders for the Finals. All they would need to do that is left is get rid of Lucious Harris. 
*23. Portland - Delonte West (PG/SG).* What just happened? Two Saint Joseph's teammates just went back to back. Yes they did. John Nash does love Delonte, but not at 13. He waits 10 spots on him and still gets him at the spot he wanted. Now, you're saying but why would they take Delonte West after they took Telfair? Here's why: Derek Anderson and Abdur-Rahim are going to be traded for a legit SG in the NBA, someone good. Now you have Stoudamire, the SG, Telfair and Qyntel Woods in the backcourt. Well that is not going to work. Telfair is not ready for more than 5 minutes a game at least at the beginning of the season. However, Delonte West is the perfect combo guard for Portland because he does have the handles to play the PG for a little bit and can play SG for a little bit. With the Blazers most likely to get Wesley Person as well, West could develop into the perfect kind of sixth man the Blazers love to have. This is a new type of Blazers team with character, but it should become a very explosive offensive team with the added SG, Telfair and West coming in, thus addressing their backcourt problems in one off-season. 
*24. Boston - Robert Swift (C).* Another one of those worse kept secrets. Swift will be picked by the Celtics unless during the mad-dash for big men, someone swoops in and steals him away. Celtics need more size to go with Kendrick Perkins for the future and if the Celtics bring in a decent Big Man Coach (Cowens, Parish) Swift could turn into quite a player. 
*25. Boston - Al Jefferson (PF).* Jefferson falls to the Celtics with the 25th pick, but could easily go higher if some of the Centers pull out of the draft. He will not fall below the Celtics and if they get Wright, Swift and Jefferson, while the casual fans in Boston may be upset, the knowledgeable fan has to like what Ainge is doing because he could honestly be getting arguably the best player at each projected position from this year's HS class. 
*26. Sacramento - Tony Allen (SG).* Kings need someone who is athletic on the wings, who can actually be productive for them (unlike Gerald Wallace for whatever reason). Allen is ready to play right as I type this message and in the Kings system where there are already given stars may flourish in a similar fashion to Josh Howard. He also brings a gritty defensive game (ala Desmond Mason) after playing for Eddie Sutton, so he will fit in for what Sactown needs perfectly. Could be a great addition to helping the Kings have someone to defend Kobe for when Christie gets in foul trouble. This guy is a keeper and don't be surprised to see him on an All-Rookie team. He is a tough guy from Chicago and he will be in this league for the next 10 years.
*27. LA Lakers - Chris Duhon (PG).* Lakers need someone who can actually defend NBA PG's. The fact that he is working out with Tim Grover is good for him because he will now take off all the bad weight he put on at Duke from his alcohol problems. If he can somehow get his confidence back on his jumpshot (I know it's still there somewhere) than this is a great spot for him. The Lakers need a PG who wants to pass but can get to the whole when need be and still defend quick PG's on and off the ball. Duhon would be a nice pick-up for them as they could get rid of GP and move Fisher back to the sixth man role. Plus with Duhon there, Fisher would still get his minutes. Now this is all depending on if Kobe is still a Laker of course. I actually think this pick is a no-brainer if he is there. 
*28. San Antonio - Kirk Snyder (SG).* Played for a disciplinarian in Trent Johnson and will play for a disciplinarian in Greg Popovich. This guy is a consistent jumpshot away from being Michael Finley quite frankly. He plays defense, handles the ball well for a SG (although he should still keep improving here) and can get up and try to dunk on you. With Bowen aging and the uncertainty of whether Manu or Hedo will be there then taking Snyder is a good move. He will come in ready to play for the Spurs. Spurs just keep getting more athletic.
29. *Minnesota - forfeited.* (Joe Smith fiasco) Last time they won't have a first round pick. 
30. *Indiana - Roko-Leni Ukic (PG).* The Pacers are pretty much set everywhere except a true back-up Center (Pollard I guess) and a true back-up PG. I honestly don't know what the Pacers need per say as we need to see them more in the playoffs before we make true conclusions. With Duhon gone, I think they will go with Ukic before the other guys, although if it was me, I would take Lionel Chalmers because I feel he will be one of those great pick and roll PG's for years to come. Whoeever picks him in the 2nd round is getting a very good player. 


That's my first round and it took me basically 2 hours to get everything in and analyze everything I wanted to do. Rip it up as you please.

Edited: Kris Humphries falls out of the first round, but he will be picked by someone like Chicago, Orlando, Atlanta or Charlotte and will be given a guaranteed deal.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

That's as good of a mock draft as I've seen. I think you did a good job analyzing each pick.

I'm curious about your Hawks projection though. You think the Hawks will pass on the potential upside and the potential local draw of taking Josh Smith and take the more established player in Devin Harris. The reasoning is sound, however, I don't believe that a Devin Harris/Jason Terry back court would be in the plans for very long. Harris is around 6-3, and I don't think that's enough size difference to offset a small back court. If Harris was the pick, I'd look for Jason Terry to be dealt.

I wonder if David Harrison would slow things down for the Hawks as well. The Hawks will be a get up and down the floor team. Billy Knight wants to find a coach that will do that, even though he already had one in place that was more than willing to let his players run up and down the court.

Overall, that's a great mock. I'm just looking to get a little more thoughts on these two picks you have projected to the Hawks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> That's as good of a mock draft as I've seen. I think you did a good job analyzing each pick.
> 
> I'm curious about your Hawks projection though. You think the Hawks will pass on the potential upside and the potential local draw of taking Josh Smith and take the more established player in Devin Harris. The reasoning is sound, however, I don't believe that a Devin Harris/Jason Terry back court would be in the plans for very long. Harris is around 6-3, and I don't think that's enough size difference to offset a small back court. If Harris was the pick, I'd look for Jason Terry to be dealt.
> ...


Well if Sura-Terry-Jackson are still together next year than the second unit of Harris-Hansen-Diaw is going to be vital to the Hawks. You might be right that the bringing in of Harris would spell the end of Terry, but with Terry's shooting and scoring ability he might be better off playing the off-guard spot on offense. Plus, Devin Harris is a better defender at 6'3 than Sura is at 6'5. I think it would be manageable until they could get a superstar wing player. 

Harrison is not some plodding big man, as much as people would like to think. He can get up and down the floor. Remember he played in the altitude of Boulder, CO, so he has the stamina to play a lot of minutes. I also think an uptempo game (which Colorado did play) suits his game as he is much more affective when he gets more touches. A running team that feeds him will end up with a more effective player. This guy is very intuned in the game when he is going offensively. Colorado never had a quality PG in his 3 years playing for them. I can only imagine how good he would look playing with Sura, Terry, Diaw, Harris and Jackson. All 5 of those perimeter guys can pass the basketball. Plus Harrison could end up an All-Star Center in the East. I think if he is there at 17, the Hawks would be foolish not to take a chance on him. They already have their role playing big men in Collier, Pryzbilla, Crawford and Henderson. Next year they can work on getting a great SG and PF while improving their style of play.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

That's very sound reasoning.

I look at the Hawks in this sense. They need players, period. They have 4 guys under contract for next season, so I don't think they are in a position to go into the draft saying they need to take a certain position. They need players.

The question is whether they will gamble on potential and take one of the high school guys with that high pick like Josh Smith, if Billy Knight will opt to go with an established collegiate player like Devin Harris, or if they will go with an international player like Biedrins.

I also wonder if Jackson will look to stay with the Hawks for more money, or if he is looking to go into a "winning" situation.


----------



## J92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Very solid analysis - but I disagree with three things. I bet you can guess what one of them is!

First of all no matter how much you may not like Jameer Nelson there is NO way he slips to the Nets at 22! It would be great for him to come through the ranks with J Kidd, but lets get realistic - 22 is where he may have gone last year if he stayed in the draft. As for D. West, he would be a great fit for Portland - I just don't know how his stock will fare until I hear things from some of the pre-draft workouts. I do believe he will be an impact player in the NBA one day.

Secondly, the Sixers. I really think they will go big man here. Although the Philly faithful will demand that Iverson get traded and they draft Nelson (obviously pathetic, but don't put it past some of the Philly radio callers). Look for Perovic or Biedrins here.

Lastly - what makes you think that the Clippers will actually make a good pick here and take Ben Gordon? That makes too much sense so therefore it won't happen. My fear is that they take Nelson and he becomes a major NBA dud. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jameer Nelson is not going in the top 10. It's just not going to happen.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

I still don't get doing a mock draft before the lottery. Doesn't make sense. I'm also not on board with some of the picks. But with that being said, it doesn't matter. Really good analysis and that's what kept me reading past the first pick. You don't see that in mocks, so it's good stuff. Though, with Hinrich playing so well this year, I wouldn't be surprised if Nelson slides into the lottery. He'll be a solid pro. And if he falls to a point where he is available to NJ, didn't they take Planinic to be the understudy of sorts to JKidd? I honestly think that Nelson would be a better pick than Telfair. I know it wont happen, but still, Nelson will play right away more or less (expect him to be a lot like Jay Will last year, hopefully he ends up in a better situation) whereas, nobody knows what will happen with Telfair (can he play right away, steep learning curve). I guess it depends on team needs...

As an aside, any time I see a guy talk about a players' "penetration ability" I laugh. I laugh a lot. Is that wrong? Should I be scared to be in an elevator alone with Ben Gordon?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> As an aside, any time I see a guy talk about a players' "penetration ability" I laugh. I laugh a lot. Is that wrong? Should I be scared to be in an elevator alone with Ben Gordon?


Should I have said driving or slashing ability? This is the last one I am going to do anyway.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Should I have said driving or slashing ability?


No.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is there a reason you left-out Andriuskevicius?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Is there a reason you left-out Andriuskevicius?


I don't think any team in the top 10 is going to allow him to stay overseas for a year when they could use him this year even for spot duty. They are not going to want to do that, which makes me believe he will pull out.

I did forget about Tiago Splitter though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's tough to remember all the prospects, because every site you go to has different players included on their lists and left off; there's always that one guy that is going to slip by. Good mock, and I could see the lottery more or less happening. Forget about the college basketball diehards, Nelson is going to be mid-late first round.

If I had to make a scathing comment it would be that I think Varejo and Swift are for sure second rounders. Who would take such an ugly, white, american born center in the first round? And then be excited enough about him to guarantee him a first round pick? Also, why is Pavel so low? I don't think him measuring 7'3'' is going to be enough to drop him below PJ Ramos (who is also most likely 7'3'').


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Great mock HKF and even better explanations. Shame it's your last one, there are going to be a hundred other ones on this board in the next month and none of them are going to be any better. 

How do you think Devin Harris will turn out if he goes to a team like Atlanta?

Luke Jackson is a 2nd rounder in your opinion? Sergei Monya too?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Great mock HKF and even better explanations. Shame it's your last one, there are going to be a hundred other ones on this board in the next month and none of them are going to be any better.
> 
> How do you think Devin Harris will turn out if he goes to a team like Atlanta?
> ...


You know cheez, it's funny, I think that Jackson, Monya, Humphries and a bunch of other guys will get signed to guaranteed deals for a year or two. It doesn't really matter if you fall into the 2nd round, especially if you get drafted by Orlando, Atlanta, Chicago, Miami, Clippers. All those teams need bench players. 

As for Devin Harris, if he is their back-up PG to start and they bring in Del Harris (like is rumored) I like the type of offense that he will get to play in. Uptempo and fast is what suits his game and with his jumpshot he will be a very good player. Plus Atlanta would have some good athletes with him in Sura, Diaw, Jackson, Terry, Crawford and whoeever else they draft plus the cap room they have. Although a lot of people are down on Atlanta, I am not one of them. I don't think they will win big next year or anything like that, but I do think they will score a lot of points, play hard and improve and slowly bring the fans back. Then hope next year that they can get either Chris Taft (I love this guy), Nemanja, Marvin Williams, Rudy Gay or LaMarcus Aldridge next year. 



> If I had to make a scathing comment it would be that I think Varejo and Swift are for sure second rounders. Who would take such an ugly, white, american born center in the first round? And then be excited enough about him to guarantee him a first round pick? Also, why is Pavel so low? I don't think him measuring 7'3'' is going to be enough to drop him below PJ Ramos (who is also most likely 7'3'').


Nimreitz, Pavel and Ramos are hard to do before workouts, but if Ramos is half the athlete that some scouts are saying he is (I will admit he wasn't much to look at when he played for FDR in the Bronx) then he would be a great pickup for Toronto. A true Center just to block shots, rebound and dunk playing next to Bosh. Plus, with the guys potential, the least he would be is a space eater. If he turns out to be better than that and a true post threat, than Toronto will be an NBA Championship Contender in 2-3 years because with Bosh they will have that twin towers effect not to mention a vet in Vince Carter and a jack of all trades in Jalen Rose. 

That is the optimistic outlook obviously. If I was a GM and Ramos had a good workout I would take him. I rather bust on size than anything else.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I agree with the people that said that your mock draft was good and your analysis was VERY good!

I loved Portand's first pick and I agree partly about your analysis of their second pick but I would rather sign Brent Barry with the MLE for the PG/SG role and draft a pure SG with our second pick, my first pick would be Luke Jackson, if not him, one of the HSs (Wright or JR Smith) or Snyder.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

If Monya falls to the 2nd some team will be getting the steal of the draft. He won't be able to come over right away because he won't have the cash to pay off his buyout (unless they do something similar to what was done with Lampe last year). 

This kid is really really really good. If he didn't have that damn contract with CSKA he could easily be a lottery pick. 

Once you get a chance to see this kid skying for blocks, his off the ball movement, and the way he moves his feet on defense, not to mention his sweet stroke, you will recognize how different he is from pretty much every prospect in the draft. The kid is a basketball player, and I have no doubt he will end up being a very solid NBA starter. 

Not criticisizing, we have him going 26th ourselves, but I think he's going to end up surpassing almost every single SG/SF in the draft eventually. He just needs to work out that damn buyout already.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Not criticisizing, we have him going 26th ourselves, but I think he's going to end up surpassing almost every single SG/SF in the draft eventually. He just needs to work out that damn buyout already.


It's all good. You are my man. I saw your mock draft. If I did exactly what you guys did, I would be a copier.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Everything was great about your mock except for two things. 
1. is that Luke Jackson is tearing everyone up in Chicago, and has probably moved into the mid first round. If he is somehow there when Portland picks they will take him at 23.
2. is that I had to look at that god awful picture of the alledged rapaist on your avatar while I read your very good mock.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Given it's your last mock, I'm sad that you did not wait until May 26th when the analysis will be more applicable. Great job.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Good draft HKF. You have the C's taking 3 high schoolers, it could very well happen but I hope it doesn't. 2 is fine but I would hope at least one of our first rounders is ready to play....if not we'll have to pick up a steel with our 2nd rounder that can contribute now:grinning:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've decided I will do another one, after the draft lottery I will do one. I just had an inkling to want to put my thoughts down on paper.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This might be just me here, but why in the hell would you do a mock draft when the lottery has not even taken place? Or maybe it has? Maybe I missed out on something.

So did the lottery take place? Or am I just stupid?


Because honestly, the selections will be determined by what team has the pick.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I would probably check that out first before I start calling people names.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> I would probably check that out first before I start calling people names.


You might want to check again. I don't think he called anyone a name other than himself potentialy. The answer is no by the way. They haven't held the lottery yet. Although it can change, the way the teams set up now is about the way they will end up. Besides, the 13 picks will probably be 13 picks regardless of where a team is drafting. Maybe just in a different order.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

Excellent read, HKF!! Looking forward to your after lottery mock!!



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> So did the lottery take place?


Nope



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Or am I just stupid?


No doubt


----------



## ROME1R (May 13, 2004)

Excellent job!! Do you think the Suns have any chance at winning the lottery?  If they do, what do you think they'll do with the pick?


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

its a great mock and i think your right on with the raptors thing... they should hire dr j, pick pj, then tank it this season. why? hiring dr j could keep vince around, bosh and ramos will have a year to develop, and they could pick up chris paul in the draft. even if they do make the playoffs with a later eastern conference spot, someone like jarrett jack might just be available


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jae05</b>!
> its a great mock and i think your right on with the raptors thing... they should hire dr j, pick pj, then tank it this season. why? hiring dr j could keep vince around, bosh and ramos will have a year to develop, and they could pick up chris paul in the draft. even if they do make the playoffs with a later eastern conference spot, someone like jarrett jack might just be available


if we're any higher than 8th seed in the east, the raps will likely lose their pick to cleveland. i'd like another year in the lotto but if the team can gel and make playoffs, hell, i'd like that too. Chris Paul would round out the team very nicely.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> Chris Paul would round out the team very nicely.


and thats y a wanna see another lottery, so we can pick chris paul and put out a line of him, vc, bosh, ramos, and whoever we trade marshall for. this would be the whole taking one step forward to take two steps forward approach... they may lose the fan base tho


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Who cares if fans leave for a year, even Atlanta is going to fill the arena if they make the playoffs, fans don't stay away for long, and good teams really unite cities. Hell, Montreal could probably fill the Olympic Stadium is the Expos made the playoffs.

Chris Paul would really make that team good.

Ozzy, the mock also made me do a double take. I think HKF did a lottery of his own, but when it wasn't in the order I was used to I stopped and said to myself "wait, did I completely miss the lottery?" Nope.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I've decided I will do another one, after the draft lottery I will do one. I just had an inkling to want to put my thoughts down on paper.


:yes:

HKF, you're the best!

BTW, I haven't heard back from my friend of a friend who works for the league yet. Sorry about that.

Whoever has some NBA connection has got to help HKF get some scouting gig.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Josh Smith being picked that low? He is one of the best athletes in the draft and has size to go with it and a improving jump shot. Seriously no way in hell will Devin Harris end up being better than this kid!

Shaun Livingston, can anyone say bust? If I payed the kid a billion dollars to gain 30 pounds he would be out a billion dollars. What is he 175, he will never be 195. Sure he has some PG skills but since when has a big skinny unathletic PG succeeded in the NBA? Maybe if he was a LeBron James or Jamal Crawford type athlete but he is not. But yes Bobcats, build your team around him instead of Josh Smith, right.

JR Smith ok again no way in hell Devin Harris will be better than this kid. Sure I said that before but it is true. JR Smith has amazing three point range, is a amazing athlete and has good size for a SG. If he works on his handle he will be ridiculous. He should be a top 10 pick potentially. Sure his stock was not this high before but just look at what he did at the Pan Am games.

Jameer Nelson, ok he will not drop that far. Again Devin Harris is a better PG than him? How? Nelson is a true PG and true PG's get picked high. No way he will drop that far.

Call me a homer all you want, but Kris Humprhies will not drop out of the 1st. He is built like a NFL TE, he put up sick numbers in college and averaged a double double per game. Oh but I guess he can't play.

Andre Igoudala is a great player, and I would not be surprised if he go picked higher.

But your mock does look a little like nbadraft.net's. P.S. They overrate foreign big men, aka look back to last year. They predicted lottery selections for guys that were picked in the 2nd round. And I also wonder, how did you see those foreign players play?

I wish I could, that would be great, I loved watching the Pan Am games, to bad there were not a ton of good players besides Ukic and a soft shooting SF.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> You might want to check again. I don't think he called anyone a name other than himself potentialy. The answer is no by the way. They haven't held the lottery yet. Although it can change, the way the teams set up now is about the way they will end up. Besides, the 13 picks will probably be 13 picks regardless of where a team is drafting. Maybe just in a different order.


Arg. That's what the  was for. Why not just check for yourself (Ozzy) before you call youself stupid?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Jameer Nelson, ok he will not drop that far. Again Devin Harris is a better PG than him? How? Nelson is a true PG and true PG's get picked high. No way he will drop that far.
> 
> Call me a homer all you want, but Kris Humprhies will not drop out of the 1st. He is built like a NFL TE, he put up sick numbers in college and averaged a double double per game. Oh but I guess he can't play.
> ...


Call ME a homer, but Devin Harris is already better than Jameer Nelson. I know he played himself into the first round this season, but in all honesty he did not impress me that much. I still believe that Dalonte West bailed him out many times. On the other hand Devin Harris was the only player on Wisconsin. I go here, I know. No one else could consistently score at all. Wilkenson's shot was hot and cold, Hanson didn't play much and couldn't create his own shot, and no one else really stood out in any way. Harris is the reason why Wisconsin won the Big Ten Tournament, beating all the good teams in the Big Ten in the process.

Yeah, I agree with Humphries. I think he could go as high as Utah's first pick.

Also agree with Iguodala


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok Devin Harris is a amazing college player, he has improved a ton since his FROSH year. But seriously a lottery pick top 7 selection? Ok any PG being picked that high has supposedly All Star potential. I do not think Devin Harris has All Star potential. Sure he can score, he can defend and he is athletic. But is he really that great? He is a good defender, I will give him that, he has very good range on his jump shots and he is competitive. 

I totally agree he was the only reason Wisconsin accomplished that much last year, but really in the end, so what, that is college basketball.

Is he even that much better than Kirk Hinrich? I think not, I would take Hinrich any day over Harris. But hey Kirk was the 7th pick last year.

But Keyon Dooling was also the 10th pick before.


Would I want Devin Harris running my team over Jameer Nelson? Hell no.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Keyon Dooling was a shoot-first player on Missouri, playing with two other shoot first players in Clarence Gilbert and Kareem Rush. I am not seeing the comparison between Dooling and Harris at all.

First Harris is a better shooter and is a playmaker. If he played for Duke instead of Duhon, Duke wins the national title. Wisconsin, has no pro talent on that team outside of him IMO and he has led them to greater heights than a lot would expect Wisconsin to go.

Also the system in which Harris plays will play a factor in how well he does. If he gets drafted by a team he should be playing in an uptempo system, which suits his athleticism and playmaking ability. However since he has a jumpshot, he would do fine in the half-court. I just happen to think he is a good fit for the Hawks. They may not draft him but if they were to keep Sura and Jackson he would make sense because they already have Diaw at SF. Also, unless they can get Dwight Howard, they are better off taking Harris because it would give the Hawks one of the deepest backcourts in the East.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Keyon Dooling was a shoot-first player on Missouri, playing with two other shoot first players in Clarence Gilbert and Kareem Rush. I am not seeing the comparison between Dooling and Harris at all.


 Where and when did I compare him to Keyon Dooling? I was just saying PG's are not usually picked that high in the draft, and when they are sometimes they are flops.

Devin Harris will be a good player because he works hard and is competitive, but great player worthy of that high of pick? I don't think so.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I personally think Harris is a mortal lock for Toronto at #8, they need a big point guard, which is Harris, in the worst way. I don't see him going higher than that though.

I think a great point is that Harris should be a great player in an up tempo style offense, but he can also play a slow down style (which he did at Wisconsin). He also has great range on his jumpshot and is also a great post up guard. He's no Dwyane Wade, but he can be a solid player in the league.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> He also has great range on his jumpshot and is also a great post up guard.


 He also was the 1st scoring option on his team. In the NBA he would be lucky to be the 3rd or 4th scoring option. Very few teams have the #1 option a PG, Marbury is the first that comes to mind. But seriously he put up great numbers on that team because he could shoot whenever he wanted to because no one else could create their own shot. That is not the case on a professional basketball team and how will he be able to transition to that?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Harris is a pure scorer, plain and simple. The only difference is that now he'll be getting open jumpers instead of shooting fadeaway's with two hands in his face. Some players struggle to get into a rythym when they aren't shooting constantly, but nearly every rookie out there has to deal with this, and there's no sign that Harris is one of those players. 

I don't see how getting less attention from opposing defenses is going to make him LESS effective.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I don't see how getting less attention from opposing defenses is going to make him LESS effective.


 Quick example, Gary Payton, amazing scoring PG, one of the best in the history of the NBA. Then he goes on a team with more talent, you think hey he should be more productive. But no, he does worse because he does not get into the flow of the game because he does not get shot attempts. So he has to change his game because he is no longer the focus of the offense.

But lets see how Devin does in the NBA.


----------

